# So incredably bored! Anyone wants a photo edit?



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i would love one !!! if you could look in my barn at some photos of Pocket! What program do you use???
(and my names Caitlin)i would love something like the 2nd or the 3rd pic!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd love one!!! They look really nice  Could you do one for me using photos from my barn please? Thanks so much  My name is Kate and my horses name is Jack


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure no problem. I will have them done tonight most likely. I will get started right now.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh sorry I forgot, I use Paint Shop Pro 9


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Gizmo, I would love one too please. I love the 2nd one with the white snow effect..I have some pictures in my barn that you can use..
Thanks Gizmo..You have a real tallent there..


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou can't wait to see it they look awesome!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they are awesome 
I used to play horseland as well  did my own horses and could never really figure out how everyone did theres so good (Iused paint lol)
Could you please do one of Buzz AKA Star Command 
Don't have to use his show name, my name is Annie.
Or maybe put something like Show team Star Command and Annie.... not to sure.
Or even play with the whole Star Command thing from Buzz Lightyear...
haha just throwing ideas out there.
Just go to my barn... every one else seems to be saying that so I will stick to the trend lol, and I always end up posting way to many photos, or you could even go to my photobucket account 
If theres a password it will most probably be Buzz, but I dont think there is
horses pictures by Lunchboxlegend - Photobucket


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you are. I took it that you liked purple so I used the purple for the background. I hope you like it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wwoooooooooooooooooow that looks awesome thank you so much!!!! i love the purple


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

if you ever get bored i would love another one!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, no problem I'm glad you like it. I'm going to try to get everyone else's done tonight. I'm just getting back into the swing of it so sorry everyone that it is taking me so long! I will try my best to get them done tonight!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you go peppyrox


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great! Would you ming doing one of Excel?

AAA Excel pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure can! Getting the hang of it again so they are coming faster now. Here is yours Belle. She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

One for me...please?

You can use whatever pictures you want to. Her name is Maggie and she holds a special place in my heart. Sadly, I don't have any good pictures of her.





































Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry Peppyrox I forgot something in your picture you! I was going to use a pic and changed my mind and forgot to find another one. So he is the edit with the picture of you in it. And RedTree I am almost done with yours. I think you are really ganna like it


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you go RedTree, I hope you like it. If its too much text I can take something off if you want me to.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks you 
love it lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Great. I really liked it too, I just didn't know if it would be too much text for you. So to everyone else that asked me I will do them tomorrow I have to finish up some school work for college.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me please! Her name is Tess and my name is Ellen


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you are equiniphile. I hope you like it


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

A Knack for Horses. Here is Maggie for you. I hope you liked it. Did a couple of different things with it.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Thankyou so so much Gizmo for your edit on Dollar...I love it..You are a really tallented girl..Thanks again form Belle and Dollar..xo


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Gizmo!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

You are welcome guys!  Glad you like them. Here is yours PintoTess.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Gizmo  I really like it, and I love the pictures inside the stars Thanks!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great, thank you!


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I would absoulutely love one. I have some photos in my barn of my two horses. Please feel free to do either one of them. Thank you


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow its asweome, thank youu !!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, these are amazing! I'd love one when you get the chance  This is Roxy and my name is Lauren. Use anything you find in here 
Flickr: hflmusicislife's Photostream


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

It would be awsome if you could do something cool to this


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

Her name is Gabby btw, and mine is Kylie


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Your welcome everyone! I will get right on those guys. Probably tomorrow. I have an essay that is due tonight that I am finishing up. But I have the day off and it will be too cold for riding tomorrow. If you don't mind waiting until then.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love one feel free to snoop through my barn for something that appeals to you if you need my name its Rhianne. Thank you


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

hflmusicislife said:


> Wow, these are amazing! I'd love one when you get the chance  This is Roxy and my name is Lauren. Use anything you find in here
> Flickr: hflmusicislife's Photostream


Hey tried to get the photos but they are all copyrighted and I can save them to my computer. Can you post two are three that you like on here? Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you are qharabluver. Hope you like it. 
hfmusicislife I will do your tomorrow if you can get me those pictures. 
msbuffalorider I will do your tomorrow as well, very tired and heading to ber right now.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you are msbuffalorider


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Hey tried to get the photos but they are all copyrighted and I can save them to my computer. Can you post two are three that you like on here? Thanks.


Sorry it took me so long to get back on here... Stupid school just messes everything up :-| 
Hmm... I've had other people use them no problem. But I tried changing the copyright settings, so would you mind just trying one more time pretty please? I logged off and it works for me but I just want to make sure it's actually fixed. If it still doesn't work I can definitely just upload them on here. Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I still isn't working, but I figured a way around it. So I will start working on it tonight.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

There you go my dear. She is adorable! I know I have used a lot of blue, but this really matched her coat and her white reminded me off greece so all the pictures of from greece


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicceeeeee!!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG i so want one!!  They are like pure awesome!! 

Can you get rid of the lines running through me and Sheriff and can you possibly get rid of the saddle, bridle and stuff so Sheriff has no tack on at all? And possibly that other horse can go as well... 

Thanks so much!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Ah! I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww, I love it thank you.


----------

